

X-Rays of Toys - SanderMak
http://www.brendanfitzpatrick.com/41864/3810418/gallery/x-rays-of-toys-01

======
kmfrk
If you like this, you should check out this Flickr account with x-rays of
videogame consoles and controllers:
[https://secure.flickr.com/photos/ravanderende/sets/721575943...](https://secure.flickr.com/photos/ravanderende/sets/72157594368940565/).

------
ArikBe
The batteries in this image appear as if they have been "drained" a bit:

[https://m1.behance.net/rendition/modules/124270165/hd/b17c3e...](https://m1.behance.net/rendition/modules/124270165/hd/b17c3ecfea520d1b7b0c2798a3a26432.jpg)

In all of the other pictures the batteries are completely opaque. Is this
actually indicative of how much charge is left? And is this also how those
Duracell pinch indicators work?

~~~
bearbin
The pinch indicators are just Liquid crystal thermometers and a heating
element.

------
restlessmedia
These would make amazing wall art, sign me up.

~~~
gambiting
There is actually a buy this button below each picture, which allows you to
order prints of various sizes.

~~~
logicallee
Yeah those buttons need to be a lot bigger. I also hadn't noticed until you
pointed it out, other poster wrote "these _would make_ amazing wall art"

~~~
tlarkworthy
I saw the buy now button but thought it was to buy the toy :s

------
tomkinstinch
The screws make it easy to see where pieces join together, along parting lines
or edges.

I'd love to see shots like this on my site:
[https://www.takeitapart.com](https://www.takeitapart.com)

------
bostonpete
He should provide links to purchase each print with its corresponding toy. The
print would be a cool thing to hang in a kid's room (or even a big kid), but
it would be way cooler if the kid also had the corresponding toy.

------
borski
Why are they colored? Genuinely interested - not an x-ray expert by any means.

~~~
aaron695
"Brendan Fitzpatrick is a photographer for over twenty years and for the past
seven years he has been living and working in Singapore. He uses x-ray
machines at a local radiology lab followed by a few rounds of image editing
and color correction in Photoshop to create unique skeletal images of
flowers."

------
bambax
How does he do it? (How does one get access to an X-Ray machine?)

------
thisjepisje
What's that, a gun with a helicopter on top?

~~~
artmageddon
I've seen something like this in toy stores - that's more or less what it is,
but instead of firing some kind of toy bullet, the trigger actually spins up
the helicopter propeller via the motor just underneath it. I then assume the
helicopter detaches and flies off once the prop reaches a high enough RPM to
do so.

~~~
qbrass
The helicopter is cast into the body of the gun and has wires running into it.
Looking at the wiring, there should be lights in the propeller but they're not
being shown. So the propeller most likely just spins and makes trippy light
patterns.

It looks like there were some liberties taken with the editing to clean up the
picture. There's a spring for the trigger return, which appears to double as a
switch, but the trigger itself is missing. It looks like there should be a
rotating cylinder on the barrel, as well.

------
mp4box
Interesting
[http://www.invisiblelight.com.au/](http://www.invisiblelight.com.au/)

------
Yardlink
I'm surprised they still use glass incandescent bulbs instead of LEDs. Perhaps
it's cheaper?

